# Error Code: 0x0000007E Bluescreen Error



## LolBSOD (Aug 29, 2009)

I had McAfee pre-installed when i bought my laptop (see relevant specs below). When i left for college last Wednesday (August 19th 2009), I brought it along. I hadn't had any errors at that point; computer did not slow down, did not have any unexpected errors/restarts, ultimately, it ran just as well as the first day I turned it on. I got to college, and went to set up my wireless internet, only to find out that my college requires me to have Windows Defender installed and running. I went to install it, only to realize I already had it installed. I followed instructions from my school to activate it, and everything went fine from that point on. I turn on my computer the next day to discover an error message concerning Windows Defender. I brought it in to my school's tech center, and they did nothing. I found an article online which explained the way to fix it (I believe I ran msconfig and manually put it into the startup items). I restarted my computer, and no more error message. Later that night, i got the Bluescreen with error code 0x0000007E. I lived with it, expecting it to not happen again, but the next day it certainly did happen again. It got to the point three days later where it would no longer start up without running in safe mode, which I did, and successfully preformed a system recovery. I was able to log on again as normal, did some research, and found out that McAfee and Windows Defender have a history of unresolved programming conflicts. Since Windows Defender is required by my school to use the internet, I disabled McAfee. The problem was solved for the day. I then went to use my laptop the next night. Ran fine, until I unplugged my power supply. I got the same bluescreen error. I tested it again, and this time it crashed upon removing a USB drive. A third time proved my other USB drive also caused the bluescreen error if I unplugged something from it. I was horribly confused, honestly I'd never heard of a spyware protection program conflicting with USB drives and the power supply. I did more research again, and found the following articles:

http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/itprovistahardware/thread/446de5c6-0651-4db3-b56a-3f40593e1e29

http://www.realgeek.com/forums/blue-screen-error-120314.html

May i note first that Microsoft never once commented on the issue. Lol. With that being said, I noted the person who mentioned that Norton and Windows Defender also conflicted, as well as the person who stated he received bluescreen errors at seemingly random times, and only after installing windows defender (he also states that he re-installed vista and subsequently reinstalled every program in the same order as he did the first time, again to find that only after installing Windows Defender did he have the bluescreen errors).

Soon after finding that, I received the same bluescreen error again, this time seemingly unprovoked (nothing unplugged, etc). This has happened two times since. The unplugging crash has happened once since (i generally keep everything plugged in while the computer is on now, to try to avoid the crashes).

I then found the following article on this website, and after seeing the service given here I decided to give this a shot:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/solved-vista-stop-0x0000007e-blue-screen-a-problem-has-been-deteced-and-window-325868.html

Below are relevant specs for my computer (if you need others, just ask), as well as what was asked for by the administrator in the article above. If you need more, just ask. Thanks for your help!

~Nick~

Laptop Specs:
Dell Studio XPS 1640
Intel Centrino 2 2.40 GHz Processor
6 GB RAM
500 GB Hard Disk Space
OS Version: Windows Vista 64-Bit Ultimate with SP1


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Many people are having this error. Could you please follow the instructions here? http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html. It help to understand the problem.

I believe you may have downloaded a faulty update from Microsoft, specifically KB973879.


----------



## LolBSOD (Aug 29, 2009)

Alright, here it is. Thanks!

Since my last post, i installed SP2. I then proceeded to install a few other updates that were available and not yet installed, only to have the same Bluescreen error occur in the middle of the second update. So... i'm not sure what to do about that. I resumed the installation once i got my computer running again, and everything seems to be working ok. But i figured i'd mention it.

~Nick~


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Exactly as I thought. You've installed a faulty update. Not your fault, so don't take it that way. This should correct it: http://www.techerator.com/2009/08/fix-windows-vista-64-bit-gets-blue-screen-after-windows-updates/


----------



## LolBSOD (Aug 29, 2009)

Uninstalled it, thanks for your help! I'll let you know if anything happens lol. Thanks again!

~Nick~


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Sure, glad I could help


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I would also suggest NIC driver updates. Check with your system manufacturer first -

```
[B]Intel wifi[/B]
NETw5v64.sys Thu Jun 26 06:40:14 2008 (48639C3E)

[B]Broadcom netlink Gigabit Ethernet [/B]
k57nd60a.sys Thu Jun 19 18:46:49 2008 (485B0C09)
```
Intel had updates a few times in 2009.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

@ *InfalliblexOne* - thank you.

.


Bugcheck 0x7e

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\Documents\_jcgriff2_\TSF_Vista_Support[1]\TSF_Vista_Support\Mini082809-05.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.22477.amd64fre.vistasp1_ldr.090722-0700
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01c50000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01e12db0
Debug session time: Fri Aug 28 19:15:00.344 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:55:26.751
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff800020803aa, fffffa60015f87d8, fffffa60015f81b0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+2a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff800020803aa, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffffa60015f87d8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffffa60015f81b0, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+2a
fffff800`020803aa 498b8238010000  mov     rax,qword ptr [r10+138h]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffffa60015f87d8 -- (.exr 0xfffffa60015f87d8)
ExceptionAddress: fffff800020803aa (nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+0x000000000000002a)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

CONTEXT:  fffffa60015f81b0 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa60015f81b0)
rax=fffffa80054ca001 rbx=fffffa8006cc97d0 rcx=fffff80001e48d20
rdx=fffffa80054ca001 rsi=fffffa8007d847f0 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800020803aa rsp=fffffa60015f8a10 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=fffffa8006cc97d0  r9=5000e4ddbe000000 r10=0020006d00610072
r11=00000000000007ff r12=fffff80001e48b20 r13=fffffa800612fd50
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+0x2a:
fffff800`020803aa 498b8238010000  mov     rax,qword ptr [r10+138h] ds:002b:0020006d`006101aa=????????????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  5

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  ffffffffffffffff

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80001e75080
 ffffffffffffffff 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+2a
fffff800`020803aa 498b8238010000  mov     rax,qword ptr [r10+138h]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002080555 to fffff800020803aa

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`015f8a10 fffff800`02080555 : fffffa80`06cc97d0 fffffa80`0612fd50 fffffa80`0612fd50 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+0x2a
fffffa60`015f8a60 fffff800`01d7bc69 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0549f750 : nt!PnpChainDereferenceComplete+0x115
fffffa60`015f8aa0 fffff800`02084d79 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07d84700 fffffa80`05d851f0 00000000`00000001 : nt!PnpIsChainDereferenced+0xc9
fffffa60`015f8b20 fffff800`02084ffc : fffffa60`015f8cf8 00000000`00000200 fffffa60`015f8c00 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpProcessQueryRemoveAndEject+0xf99
fffffa60`015f8c70 fffff800`01f856c7 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a9be070 fffff880`0f108320 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpProcessTargetDeviceEvent+0x4c
fffffa60`015f8ca0 fffff800`01ca9e4a : fffff800`01eb1494 fffff880`0f108320 fffff800`01ddf8f8 fffffa80`054ca040 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4a314
fffffa60`015f8cf0 fffff800`01ec1573 : fffffa80`0a9be070 00000000`005a0070 fffffa80`054ca040 00000000`00000080 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x11a
fffffa60`015f8d50 fffff800`01cd8ff6 : fffffa60`005ec180 fffffa80`054ca040 fffffa60`005f5d40 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`015f8d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+2a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a67e1a0

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa60015f81b0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+2a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+2a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01c50000 fffff800`02164000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\75E8E9301350461999784F0DE4D0BB1F2\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: c:\symbols\ntoskrnl.exe\4A67E1A0514000\ntoskrnl.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Wed Jul 22 21:05:52 2009 (4A67E1A0)
    CheckSum:         00484606
    ImageSize:        00514000
    File version:     6.0.6001.22477
    Product version:  6.0.6001.22477
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.0.6001.22477
    FileVersion:      6.0.6001.22477 (vistasp1_ldr.090722-0700)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
1: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`015f8a10 fffff800`02080555 : fffffa80`06cc97d0 fffffa80`0612fd50 fffffa80`0612fd50 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+0x2a
fffffa60`015f8a60 fffff800`01d7bc69 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0549f750 : nt!PnpChainDereferenceComplete+0x115
fffffa60`015f8aa0 fffff800`02084d79 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`07d84700 fffffa80`05d851f0 00000000`00000001 : nt!PnpIsChainDereferenced+0xc9
fffffa60`015f8b20 fffff800`02084ffc : fffffa60`015f8cf8 00000000`00000200 fffffa60`015f8c00 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpProcessQueryRemoveAndEject+0xf99
fffffa60`015f8c70 fffff800`01f856c7 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a9be070 fffff880`0f108320 00000000`00000000 : nt!PnpProcessTargetDeviceEvent+0x4c
fffffa60`015f8ca0 fffff800`01ca9e4a : fffff800`01eb1494 fffff880`0f108320 fffff800`01ddf8f8 fffffa80`054ca040 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x4a314
fffffa60`015f8cf0 fffff800`01ec1573 : fffffa80`0a9be070 00000000`005a0070 fffffa80`054ca040 00000000`00000080 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x11a
fffffa60`015f8d50 fffff800`01cd8ff6 : fffffa60`005ec180 fffffa80`054ca040 fffffa60`005f5d40 00000000`00000001 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x57
fffffa60`015f8d80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiStartSystemThread+0x16
1: kd> r
rax=fffffa80054ca001 rbx=fffffa8006cc97d0 rcx=fffff80001e48d20
rdx=fffffa80054ca001 rsi=fffffa8007d847f0 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800020803aa rsp=fffffa60015f8a10 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=fffffa8006cc97d0  r9=5000e4ddbe000000 r10=0020006d00610072
r11=00000000000007ff r12=fffff80001e48b20 r13=fffffa800612fd50
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000001
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
nt!PnpDelayedRemoveWorker+0x2a:
fffff800`020803aa 498b8238010000  mov     rax,qword ptr [r10+138h] ds:002b:0020006d`006101aa=????????????????
1: kd> lmnt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01c0a000 fffff800`01c50000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 08 20:45:05 2008 (48743441)
fffff800`01c50000 fffff800`02164000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jul 22 21:05:52 2009 (4A67E1A0)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`002f1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00605000 fffffa60`0060f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`0063c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063c000 fffffa60`00650000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00650000 fffffa60`006ad000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Mar 07 18:17:30 2008 (47D1F73A)
fffffa60`006ad000 fffffa60`0075f000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075f000 fffffa60`007c5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c5000 fffffa60`007cf000   msahci   msahci.sys   Tue Mar 11 20:05:07 2008 (47D74863)
fffffa60`007cf000 fffffa60`007df000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00803000 fffffa60`008dd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008dd000 fffffa60`008eb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008eb000 fffffa60`00941000   acpi     acpi.sys     Tue Nov 25 19:08:49 2008 (492CBDC1)
fffffa60`00941000 fffffa60`0094a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0094a000 fffffa60`00954000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00954000 fffffa60`00984000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00984000 fffffa60`00999000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00999000 fffffa60`0099c400   compbatt compbatt.sys Tue Nov 25 19:08:42 2008 (492CBDBA)
fffffa60`0099d000 fffffa60`009a9000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`009a9000 fffffa60`009bd000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009bd000 fffffa60`009d0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009d8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Mar 11 20:05:04 2008 (47D74860)
fffffa60`009d8000 fffffa60`009fc000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00a0c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00a52000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00a52000 fffffa60`00a66000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a66000 fffffa60`00a71700   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Oct 17 11:25:02 2007 (4716537E)
fffffa60`00a72000 fffffa60`00af9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`00af9000 fffffa60`00b49000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00b49000 fffffa60`00ba1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Mar 26 19:40:19 2008 (47EB0913)
fffffa60`00ba1000 fffffa60`00bca000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`00bca000 fffffa60`00bf6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00dcf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Feb 07 18:51:14 2008 (47ABC3A2)
fffffa60`00dcf000 fffffa60`00dfb000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`00e0a000 fffffa60`00f8e000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`00f8e000 fffffa60`00fd2000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`00fd2000 fffffa60`00fda000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`00fda000 fffffa60`00fec000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00fec000 fffffa60`01000000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`0200b000 fffffa60`02014000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02014000 fffffa60`020f3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`020f3000 fffffa60`02139000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Oct 31 10:10:55 2008 (490B3C1F)
fffffa60`02139000 fffffa60`02145000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02145000 fffffa60`02161000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`02161000 fffffa60`0216c000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 08:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffffa60`0216c000 fffffa60`0217f000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`0217f000 fffffa60`02188000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Tue Nov 25 19:08:41 2008 (492CBDB9)
fffffa60`02188000 fffffa60`021c0000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`021c0000 fffffa60`021d1000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`021d1000 fffffa60`021dc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`021dc000 fffffa60`021ec000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`021ec000 fffffa60`021fd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`02207000 fffffa60`02754000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Apr 22 22:11:13 2009 (49EFF871)
fffffa60`02754000 fffffa60`02763000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02763000 fffffa60`02776000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02776000 fffffa60`02782000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Dec 18 20:44:15 2008 (494B269F)
fffffa60`02782000 fffffa60`027c8000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Dec 18 20:44:19 2008 (494B26A3)
fffffa60`027c8000 fffffa60`027d9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Dec 18 20:44:15 2008 (494B269F)
fffffa60`027d9000 fffffa60`027ef000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`027ef000 fffffa60`027fd000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`02800000 fffffa60`02804580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`02808000 fffffa60`02c97000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Thu Jun 26 06:40:14 2008 (48639C3E)
fffffa60`02c97000 fffffa60`02cda000   k57nd60a k57nd60a.sys Thu Jun 19 18:46:49 2008 (485B0C09)
fffffa60`02cda000 fffffa60`02ceba00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`02cec000 fffffa60`02cfbf00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`02cfc000 fffffa60`02d1c000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Tue Nov 11 19:30:10 2008 (491A4DC2)
fffffa60`02d1c000 fffffa60`02d31000   rimmpx64 rimmpx64.sys Wed Feb 20 17:24:19 2008 (47BCD2C3)
fffffa60`02d31000 fffffa60`02d48000   rimspx64 rimspx64.sys Thu Jul 26 04:33:52 2007 (46A886A0)
fffffa60`02d48000 fffffa60`02d9f000   rixdpx64 rixdpx64.sys Fri Jul 27 03:45:50 2007 (46A9CCDE)
fffffa60`02d9f000 fffffa60`02dfa000   itecir   itecir.sys   Tue Dec 18 01:57:11 2007 (47679977)
fffffa60`02dfa000 fffffa60`02dfbe00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Dec 18 20:44:12 2008 (494B269C)
fffffa60`02e0a000 fffffa60`02e67000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02e67000 fffffa60`02e74000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`02e74000 fffffa60`02e97000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02e97000 fffffa60`02ea3000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02ea3000 fffffa60`02ed4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02ed4000 fffffa60`02ee4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02ee4000 fffffa60`02f02000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02f02000 fffffa60`02f1a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`02f1a000 fffffa60`02fb4000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`02fb4000 fffffa60`02fc6000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02fc6000 fffffa60`02fc7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`02fc8000 fffffa60`02ffc000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`03200000 fffffa60`03209000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0320b000 fffffa60`03253000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Dec 18 20:44:25 2008 (494B26A9)
fffffa60`03253000 fffffa60`03267000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03267000 fffffa60`03286000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 02:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`03286000 fffffa60`032c1000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Oct 27 19:52:02 2008 (49067E52)
fffffa60`032c1000 fffffa60`032e4000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Oct 27 21:13:28 2008 (49069168)
fffffa60`032e4000 fffffa60`032e9180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`032ea000 fffffa60`03363000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Fri Mar 06 08:57:39 2009 (49B15603)
fffffa60`03363000 fffffa60`0336e000   hidir    hidir.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`0336e000 fffffa60`03380000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`03380000 fffffa60`03387b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`03388000 fffffa60`03392000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`03392000 fffffa60`0339d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0339d000 fffffa60`033a7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`033a7000 fffffa60`033b0000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`033b0000 fffffa60`033be000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`033be000 fffffa60`033e3000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`033e3000 fffffa60`033ec000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`033ec000 fffffa60`033f5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`033f5000 fffffa60`03400000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`06a09000 fffffa60`06b7d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 25 23:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`06b7d000 fffffa60`06ba9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`06ba9000 fffffa60`06be6000   Mpfp     Mpfp.sys     Mon Jun 02 13:56:11 2008 (48445E6B)
fffffa60`06c01000 fffffa60`06c1e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`06c1e000 fffffa60`06c39000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`06c39000 fffffa60`06c54000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`06c54000 fffffa60`06cc1000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`06cc1000 fffffa60`06d05000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`06d05000 fffffa60`06d23000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`06d23000 fffffa60`06d32000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06d32000 fffffa60`06d4d000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`06d4d000 fffffa60`06d9b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`06d9b000 fffffa60`06da7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`06da7000 fffffa60`06df0680   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Fri Mar 13 09:03:42 2009 (49BA83DE)
fffffa60`06e0d000 fffffa60`06e83000   csc      csc.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`06e83000 fffffa60`06ea0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`06ea0000 fffffa60`06eae000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`06eae000 fffffa60`06eba000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`06eba000 fffffa60`06ec4000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Tue Mar 11 20:05:07 2008 (47D74863)
fffffa60`06ec4000 fffffa60`06ed7000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`06ed7000 fffffa60`06ee3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`06ee3000 fffffa60`06eec000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`06eec000 fffffa60`06f08000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Dec 18 20:44:21 2008 (494B26A5)
fffffa60`06f08000 fffffa60`06f55cc0   OA001Vid OA001Vid.sys Sat Dec 27 01:28:36 2008 (4955F544)
fffffa60`06f56000 fffffa60`06f7cb80   OA001Ufd OA001Ufd.sys Tue Nov 25 22:02:17 2008 (492CE669)
fffffa60`06f7d000 fffffa60`06fa7000   CtClsFlt CtClsFlt.sys Tue Dec 30 05:00:21 2008 (495A1B65)
fffffa60`06fa7000 fffffa60`06fba000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`06fba000 fffffa60`06fdc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`07e03000 fffffa60`07e38000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`07e38000 fffffa60`07e46000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Nov 03 20:59:28 2008 (490FD6B0)
fffffa60`07e46000 fffffa60`07e8f000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Nov 03 20:59:33 2008 (490FD6B5)
fffffa60`07e8f000 fffffa60`07ea3000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Wed Feb 20 19:04:48 2008 (47BCEA50)
fffffa60`07ea3000 fffffa60`07eaf000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Nov 03 20:59:29 2008 (490FD6B1)
fffffa60`07eaf000 fffffa60`07ece000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`07ece000 fffffa60`07edf000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`07edf000 fffffa60`07eee000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`07eee000 fffffa60`07f66000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon Jan 28 18:55:11 2008 (479E958F)
fffffa60`07f66000 fffffa60`07fea000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Mon Jan 28 18:56:10 2008 (479E95CA)
fffffa60`07fea000 fffffa60`07ff6000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Mon Jan 28 15:45:04 2008 (479E6900)
fffffa60`07ff6000 fffffa60`07ff9380   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon Jan 28 18:56:24 2008 (479E95D8)
fffffa60`08208000 fffffa60`082be000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`082be000 fffffa60`082c9000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`082c9000 fffffa60`082d8000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`082d8000 fffffa60`08303000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 06:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffffa60`08303000 fffffa60`0831a680   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Fri Mar 13 09:05:16 2009 (49BA843C)
fffffa60`0831b000 fffffa60`08337000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`08337000 fffffa60`08338a00   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:37:30 2006 (4549BC5A)
fffffa60`08339000 fffffa60`0833ab80   MSPCLOCK MSPCLOCK.sys Thu Nov 02 02:37:30 2006 (4549BC5A)
fffffa60`0833e000 fffffa60`0833ff00   MSTEE    MSTEE.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:12 2008 (4791987C)
fffffa60`08a06000 fffffa60`08aa0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`08aa0000 fffffa60`08aad000   packet   packet.sys   Wed Jun 18 14:48:52 2008 (485982C4)
fffffa60`08aad000 fffffa60`08ae5000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Fri May 09 18:58:09 2008 (48250131)
fffffa60`08ae5000 fffffa60`08af9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08af9000 fffffa60`08b2d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`08b2d000 fffffa60`08b38000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`08b38000 fffffa60`08b50000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08b50000 fffffa60`08beb000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`08e07000 fffffa60`08e2f000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`08e2f000 fffffa60`08e4d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`08e4d000 fffffa60`08e67000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08e67000 fffffa60`08e8e000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`08e8e000 fffffa60`08eb6000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08eb6000 fffffa60`08eff000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`08eff000 fffffa60`08f1e000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`08f1e000 fffffa60`08f4f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`08f4f000 fffffa60`08fe3000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0833b000 fffffa60`0833e000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`007df000 fffffa60`007ed000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c0c000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00bf6000 fffffa60`00c00000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`007ed000 fffffa60`00800000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`082d8000 fffffa60`08303000   000      000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 06:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A)
fffffa60`02cec000 fffffa60`02cfbf00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`008eb000 fffffa60`00941000   acpi     acpi.sys     Tue Nov 25 19:08:49 2008 (492CBDC1)
fffffa60`06c54000 fffffa60`06cc1000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009d8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Tue Mar 11 20:05:04 2008 (47D74860)
fffffa60`009d8000 fffffa60`009fc000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`03267000 fffffa60`03286000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Apr 22 02:49:04 2009 (49EEE810)
fffffa60`02207000 fffffa60`02754000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Apr 22 22:11:13 2009 (49EFF871)
fffffa60`0099d000 fffffa60`009a9000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Fri Jan 18 22:02:38 2008 (4791927E)
fffffa60`08e2f000 fffffa60`08e4d000   bowser   bowser.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`07ea3000 fffffa60`07eaf000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys  Mon Nov 03 20:59:29 2008 (490FD6B1)
fffffa60`07ece000 fffffa60`07edf000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`07eaf000 fffffa60`07ece000   bthpan   bthpan.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:34:19 2008 (479199EB)
fffffa60`07e46000 fffffa60`07e8f000   bthport  bthport.sys  Mon Nov 03 20:59:33 2008 (490FD6B5)
fffffa60`07e38000 fffffa60`07e46000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys   Mon Nov 03 20:59:28 2008 (490FD6B0)
fffffa60`07f66000 fffffa60`07fea000   btwaudio btwaudio.sys Mon Jan 28 18:56:10 2008 (479E95CA)
fffffa60`07eee000 fffffa60`07f66000   btwavdt  btwavdt.sys  Mon Jan 28 18:55:11 2008 (479E958F)
fffffa60`07fea000 fffffa60`07ff6000   btwl2cap btwl2cap.sys Mon Jan 28 15:45:04 2008 (479E6900)
fffffa60`07ff6000 fffffa60`07ff9380   btwrchid btwrchid.sys Mon Jan 28 18:56:24 2008 (479E95D8)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00611000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0831b000 fffffa60`08337000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`02145000 fffffa60`02161000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006ad000 fffffa60`0075f000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Feb 21 21:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`021c0000 fffffa60`021d1000   circlass circlass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`00bca000 fffffa60`00bf6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00650000 fffffa60`006ad000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Fri Mar 07 18:17:30 2008 (47D1F73A)
fffffa60`02800000 fffffa60`02804580   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`00999000 fffffa60`0099c400   compbatt compbatt.sys Tue Nov 25 19:08:42 2008 (492CBDBA)
fffffa60`06ea0000 fffffa60`06eae000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`06e0d000 fffffa60`06e83000   csc      csc.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`06f7d000 fffffa60`06fa7000   CtClsFlt CtClsFlt.sys Tue Dec 30 05:00:21 2008 (495A1B65)
fffffa60`06e83000 fffffa60`06ea0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`00fec000 fffffa60`01000000   disk     disk.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`032c1000 fffffa60`032e4000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Oct 27 21:13:28 2008 (49069168)
fffffa60`06eae000 fffffa60`06eba000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:54 2008 (479198A6)
fffffa60`06ec4000 fffffa60`06ed7000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`06eba000 fffffa60`06ec4000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Tue Mar 11 20:05:07 2008 (47D74863)
fffffa60`06ed7000 fffffa60`06ee3000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02014000 fffffa60`020f3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 18:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`00dcf000 fffffa60`00dfb000   ecache   ecache.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`07e03000 fffffa60`07e38000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Fri Jan 18 21:53:46 2008 (4791906A)
fffffa60`00a52000 fffffa60`00a66000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Fri Jan 18 22:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00a0c000 fffffa60`00a52000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`0339d000 fffffa60`033a7000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Jan 18 21:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`00ba1000 fffffa60`00bca000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`06b7d000 fffffa60`06ba9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`02161000 fffffa60`0216c000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Thu Mar 19 08:34:13 2009 (49C265F5)
fffff800`01c0a000 fffff800`01c50000   hal      hal.dll      Tue Jul 08 20:45:05 2008 (48743441)
fffffa60`02763000 fffffa60`02776000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 15:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0336e000 fffffa60`03380000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`03363000 fffffa60`0336e000   hidir    hidir.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03380000 fffffa60`03387b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`06ee3000 fffffa60`06eec000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`08b50000 fffffa60`08beb000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Fri Jan 18 22:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`027d9000 fffffa60`027ef000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`0216c000 fffffa60`0217f000   intelppm intelppm.sys Fri Jan 18 21:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`06c1e000 fffffa60`06c39000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02d9f000 fffffa60`02dfa000   itecir   itecir.sys   Tue Dec 18 01:57:11 2007 (47679977)
fffffa60`02c97000 fffffa60`02cda000   k57nd60a k57nd60a.sys Thu Jun 19 18:46:49 2008 (485B0C09)
fffffa60`027ef000 fffffa60`027fd000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03388000 fffffa60`03392000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00605000 fffffa60`0060f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`02fc8000 fffffa60`02ffc000   ks       ks.sys       Fri Jan 18 22:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00a72000 fffffa60`00af9000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jun 15 06:27:03 2009 (4A364C27)
fffffa60`032e4000 fffffa60`032e9180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`08ae5000 fffffa60`08af9000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`06fba000 fffffa60`06fdc000   luafv    luafv.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`0063c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Fri Jan 18 23:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`08303000 fffffa60`0831a680   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Fri Mar 13 09:05:16 2009 (49BA843C)
fffffa60`06da7000 fffffa60`06df0680   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Fri Mar 13 09:03:42 2009 (49BA83DE)
fffffa60`07edf000 fffffa60`07eee000   modem    modem.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:38:17 2008 (47919AD9)
fffffa60`06fa7000 fffffa60`06fba000   monitor  monitor.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`02139000 fffffa60`02145000   mouclass mouclass.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03392000 fffffa60`0339d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009bd000 fffffa60`009d0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Fri Jan 18 22:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`06ba9000 fffffa60`06be6000   Mpfp     Mpfp.sys     Mon Jun 02 13:56:11 2008 (48445E6B)
fffffa60`08e4d000 fffffa60`08e67000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08e67000 fffffa60`08e8e000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`08e8e000 fffffa60`08eb6000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08eb6000 fffffa60`08eff000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 18:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`08eff000 fffffa60`08f1e000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Fri Jan 18 21:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`007c5000 fffffa60`007cf000   msahci   msahci.sys   Tue Mar 11 20:05:07 2008 (47D74863)
fffffa60`033f5000 fffffa60`03400000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`0094a000 fffffa60`00954000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`02188000 fffffa60`021c0000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`08339000 fffffa60`0833ab80   MSPCLOCK MSPCLOCK.sys Thu Nov 02 02:37:30 2006 (4549BC5A)
fffffa60`08337000 fffffa60`08338a00   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Thu Nov 02 02:37:30 2006 (4549BC5A)
fffffa60`00af9000 fffffa60`00b49000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`021d1000 fffffa60`021dc000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Fri Jan 18 22:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`0833e000 fffffa60`0833ff00   MSTEE    MSTEE.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:28:12 2008 (4791987C)
fffffa60`00fda000 fffffa60`00fec000   mup      mup.sys      Fri Jan 18 21:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00dcf000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Feb 07 18:51:14 2008 (47ABC3A2)
fffffa60`02e97000 fffffa60`02ea3000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`08b2d000 fffffa60`08b38000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`02ea3000 fffffa60`02ed4000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03253000 fffffa60`03267000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`06d23000 fffffa60`06d32000   netbios  netbios.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`06cc1000 fffffa60`06d05000   netbt    netbt.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00b49000 fffffa60`00ba1000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Mar 26 19:40:19 2008 (47EB0913)
fffffa60`02808000 fffffa60`02c97000   NETw5v64 NETw5v64.sys Thu Jun 26 06:40:14 2008 (48639C3E)
fffffa60`021ec000 fffffa60`021fd000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Fri Jan 18 21:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`06d9b000 fffffa60`06da7000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Fri Jan 18 22:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`01c50000 fffff800`02164000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jul 22 21:05:52 2009 (4A67E1A0)
fffffa60`00e0a000 fffffa60`00f8e000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`033a7000 fffffa60`033b0000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 02:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`08af9000 fffffa60`08b2d000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon May 19 19:33:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`06f56000 fffffa60`06f7cb80   OA001Ufd OA001Ufd.sys Tue Nov 25 22:02:17 2008 (492CE669)
fffffa60`06f08000 fffffa60`06f55cc0   OA001Vid OA001Vid.sys Sat Dec 27 01:28:36 2008 (4955F544)
fffffa60`02cda000 fffffa60`02ceba00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Fri Jan 18 22:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`06d05000 fffffa60`06d23000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 18:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`08aa0000 fffffa60`08aad000   packet   packet.sys   Wed Jun 18 14:48:52 2008 (485982C4)
fffffa60`00984000 fffffa60`00999000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00954000 fffffa60`00984000   pci      pci.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`007cf000 fffffa60`007df000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Fri Jan 18 22:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`08208000 fffffa60`082be000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`03286000 fffffa60`032c1000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Oct 27 19:52:02 2008 (49067E52)
fffffa60`0063c000 fffffa60`00650000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Fri Jan 18 23:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00a66000 fffffa60`00a71700   PxHlpa64 PxHlpa64.sys Wed Oct 17 11:25:02 2007 (4716537E)
fffffa60`03200000 fffffa60`03209000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02e74000 fffffa60`02e97000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02ed4000 fffffa60`02ee4000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02ee4000 fffffa60`02f02000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`02f02000 fffffa60`02f1a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`06d4d000 fffffa60`06d9b000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Fri Jan 18 21:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`033e3000 fffffa60`033ec000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`02f1a000 fffffa60`02fb4000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`033ec000 fffffa60`033f5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`07e8f000 fffffa60`07ea3000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys   Wed Feb 20 19:04:48 2008 (47BCEA50)
fffffa60`02d1c000 fffffa60`02d31000   rimmpx64 rimmpx64.sys Wed Feb 20 17:24:19 2008 (47BCD2C3)
fffffa60`02d31000 fffffa60`02d48000   rimspx64 rimspx64.sys Thu Jul 26 04:33:52 2007 (46A886A0)
fffffa60`02d48000 fffffa60`02d9f000   rixdpx64 rixdpx64.sys Fri Jul 27 03:45:50 2007 (46A9CCDE)
fffffa60`08aad000 fffffa60`08ae5000   RMCAST   RMCAST.sys   Fri May 09 18:58:09 2008 (48250131)
fffffa60`08b38000 fffffa60`08b50000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`02cfc000 fffffa60`02d1c000   sdbus    sdbus.sys    Tue Nov 11 19:30:10 2008 (491A4DC2)
fffffa60`082be000 fffffa60`082c9000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 06:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`06c39000 fffffa60`06c54000   smb      smb.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`00fd2000 fffffa60`00fda000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 17:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`08a06000 fffffa60`08aa0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 18:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`08f4f000 fffffa60`08fe3000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Dec 15 19:42:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`08f1e000 fffffa60`08f4f000   srv2     srv2.sys     Fri Jan 18 21:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`08e07000 fffffa60`08e2f000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Fri Jan 18 21:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`02e0a000 fffffa60`02e67000   storport storport.sys Fri Jan 18 22:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`032ea000 fffffa60`03363000   stwrt64  stwrt64.sys  Fri Mar 06 08:57:39 2009 (49B15603)
fffffa60`02fc6000 fffffa60`02fc7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 02:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`020f3000 fffffa60`02139000   SynTP    SynTP.sys    Fri Oct 31 10:10:55 2008 (490B3C1F)
fffffa60`06a09000 fffffa60`06b7d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Apr 25 23:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`082c9000 fffffa60`082d8000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Fri Jan 18 22:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`02e67000 fffffa60`02e74000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Fri Jan 18 22:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`06c01000 fffffa60`06c1e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`02fb4000 fffffa60`02fc6000   termdd   termdd.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`00480000 fffff960`0048a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0200b000 fffffa60`02014000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00a0c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`021dc000 fffffa60`021ec000   umbus    umbus.sys    Fri Jan 18 22:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`06eec000 fffffa60`06f08000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Dec 18 20:44:21 2008 (494B26A5)
fffffa60`02dfa000 fffffa60`02dfbe00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Dec 18 20:44:12 2008 (494B269C)
fffffa60`027c8000 fffffa60`027d9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Dec 18 20:44:15 2008 (494B269F)
fffffa60`0320b000 fffffa60`03253000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Dec 18 20:44:25 2008 (494B26A9)
fffffa60`02782000 fffffa60`027c8000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Dec 18 20:44:19 2008 (494B26A3)
fffffa60`02776000 fffffa60`02782000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Dec 18 20:44:15 2008 (494B269F)
fffffa60`033b0000 fffffa60`033be000   vga      vga.sys      Fri Jan 18 22:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`033be000 fffffa60`033e3000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Fri Jan 18 22:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009a9000 fffffa60`009bd000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0075f000 fffffa60`007c5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`00f8e000 fffffa60`00fd2000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Fri Jan 18 22:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`06d32000 fffffa60`06d4d000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Fri Jan 18 22:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02754000 fffffa60`02763000   watchdog watchdog.sys Fri Jan 18 22:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`00803000 fffffa60`008dd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jan 18 22:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008dd000 fffffa60`008eb000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00040000 fffff960`002f1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0217f000 fffffa60`02188000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Tue Nov 25 19:08:41 2008 (492CBDB9)
fffffa60`00941000 fffffa60`0094a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Jan 18 22:33:45 2008 (479199C9)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`0833b000 fffffa60`0833e000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`007df000 fffffa60`007ed000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00c00000 fffffa60`00c0c000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00bf6000 fffffa60`00c00000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`007ed000 fffffa60`00800000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000

[/FONT]
```


----------

